# Sub Needed Residential work Lower Bucks County PA



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I have about 10-12 residential properties that I am looking to sub out this winter. Some are small driveways, some are larger plowable driveways. Route is pretty tight! Might expand with additional advertising if I find the right person. PM email call or text. AOL screen Name is in my profile. 267-934-6459 is my cell #. Thanks--Joe


----------



## Pearce25 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Joe,
My name is Rich & I live in Bensalem also and looking for work. Are the 10-12 properties still available? 
My cell is 215-272-9382.
Looking forward to speaking with you,
Thanks, Rich


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Called you and left a voice mail Rich! Thanks for the interest!! Get back to me ASAP!


----------

